# Who Will Be the FIRST To Open for 2011-2012 in the NE?



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2011)

Have at it.  I have listed the usual suspects.  I am talking first to offer lift served skiing, be it 20 feet or 2 miles.  

Killington?  Sunday River?  Woodbury?  Some other dark horse?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2011)

My vote is for Sunday River.  They have a streak going.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunday River, but can be trumped. Others can open before them if they want.

 SR opens as soon as they can. Others open when they want.  SR opens on weekends until it make sense to be open full time. Other places try for full operations without a mid week shut down.  I ski weekends early season. Very little mid week early season. Works for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll go with Sunday River.  Unless Killington changes their plan and decides they will open weekends only.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll go with Sunday River.  Unless Killington changes their plan and decides they will open weekends only.



This


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

Good poll idea... but I have no idea :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, Sunday River is off to a significant lead.  It is unanimous so far that it will be the first to open


----------



## Geoff (Aug 2, 2011)

The facts:

The top of the Locke triple at Sunday River is the same elevation as the base of the K1 gondola at Killington.  (They're both 2500 feet)   The base of the Glades triple is 3500 feet.   

I don't think Killington will compete in the "first to open" derby until they finish rebuilding the Killington peak lodge and install an upper mountain lift.   Until then, they'll shoot for early November and open when they can lay down enough base to stay open for the year.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 2, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The facts:
> 
> The top of the Locke triple at Sunday River is the same elevation as the base of the K1 gondola at Killington.  (They're both 2500 feet)   The base of the Glades triple is 3500 feet.
> 
> I don't think Killington will compete in the "first to open" derby until they finish rebuilding the Killington peak lodge and install an upper mountain lift.   Until then, they'll shoot for early November and open when they can lay down enough base to stay open for the year.



Exactly. I voted for Sunday River, because they have been the first to open the last 4 years, and intend to open as soon as possible this year. That said, Killington could win 9 times out of 10 if they wanted to, but they have shown over the last 4 years that they have no desire to compete.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

is this a qualified "open" for sustained operations? :dunce:

Sunday River will be the first to offer lift served skiing in the East.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> is this a qualified "open" for sustained operations? :dunce:
> 
> Sunday River will be the first to offer lift served skiing in the East.



For me, weekends only counts, as it simply makes sense from a business standpoint, and anything that makes early opening feasible from a financial standpoint is fine by me. Besides, not counting reduced operations would mean places like Magic and Mt. Abram never open at all! I know others disagree. I don't count Launch Pad at Mt. Snow though, and others disagree with that as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> For me, weekends only counts, as it simply makes sense from a business standpoint, and anything that makes early opening feasible from a financial standpoint is fine by me.



Wish most areas would employ the same strategy at the end of the season.  I know some do, such as Jay opening weekends only in May this year.  It just seems to be that the smart move for most areas is to scale down to a 3-4 day a week operation starting in early April.  I'd rather see Wildcat run through the first week of May offering Friday-Sunday skiing, then close the third week of April with a seven day a week schedule.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> is this a qualified "open" for sustained operations? :dunce:
> 
> Sunday River will be the first to offer lift served skiing in the East.



Ah yes the old open for sustained operations vs the first to offer lift served skiing debate...


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Wish most areas would employ the same strategy at the end of the season.  I know some do, such as Jay opening weekends only in May this year.  It just seems to be that the smart move for most areas is to scale down to a 3-4 day a week operation starting in early April.  I'd rather see Wildcat run through the first week of May offering Friday-Sunday skiing, then close the third week of April with a seven day a week schedule.



I agree. Sugarloaf did this as well last year with May 1st being their last day of 7 day a week oeprations and opening weekends thereafter. You have to think it makes early/late season operations more sustainable financially. The fact is, the majority of skier visits are on weekends anyway, so the mid week closure will only affect a small minority of people who might want to go. And by the same logic as my opnion on early openings, Jay can count May 15th as their closing date without an asterik.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Ah yes the old open for sustained operations vs the first to offer lift served skiing debate...



AKA - killington vs. the world


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2011)

This is fun every year. Those of us skiing are told its not a real opening. :wink:  Limited conditions, limited opening, limited terrain. sour grapes blah blah blah  .

There is credit due for being first open 7 days a week. A worthy deal.

Not the same as first to open imo.  Same as last to close.  If you close mid week, but open on the weekends. You still were the last to close.  Well done Jay.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 2, 2011)

This reminds me....   I need to bring my gear down to the flatlands in case I decide to wander up to Sunday River if Killington is still closed.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 2, 2011)

IMHO, Killington will be planning to open on or around Thursday Oct. 27th.  They have the Wobbly Halloween Party on Sunday 10/31.   Would make sense to get people up for the weekend and into Monday.  

Otherwise, it comes to Thursday 11/3 or so, which is a bit late unless they are hampered by marginal weather.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 2, 2011)

Bob R said:


> This is fun every year. Those of us skiing are told its not a real opening. :wink:  Limited conditions, limited opening, limited terrain. sour grapes blah blah blah  .
> 
> There is credit due for being first open 7 days a week. A worthy deal.
> 
> Not the same as first to open imo.  Same as last to close.  If you close mid week, but open on the weekends. You still were the last to close.  Well done Jay.



People can call it what they want, but a wall to wall T2 in mid October after a long hot Summer and with foliage on the trees is damn fun!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2011)

I've certainly had fun at SR the past two seasons getting out at SR in October and early November.  My only complaint really has been the lift line.  Not that there is one, but I noticed at times that the guys at the mid-station would let chairs go up with only 2 riders.  That's a gripe I have all year long though.  If there's a line longer than 3-4 minutes, every seat on every chair should be filled.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I've certainly had fun at SR the past two seasons getting out at SR in October and early November. My only complaint really has been the lift line. Not that there is one, but I noticed at times that the guys at the mid-station would let chairs go up with only 2 riders. That's a gripe I have all year long though. If there's a line longer than 3-4 minutes, every seat on every chair should be filled.


 
On that point I will note that often times the folks boarding, either because of stupidity or not wanting to share space, will break out of their assigned seating.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunday River has the will to open first in the East. I love their commitment to giving their customers a long ski season. The commitment to keep skiers sliding from October to May and great customer service keep me coming back every year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Sunday River has the will to open first in the East. I love their commitment to giving their customers a long ski season. The commitment to keep skiers sliding from October to May and great customer service keep me coming back every year.


 
+ 1.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 2, 2011)

Cannon just to irk you know who.


----------



## k123 (Aug 2, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Have at it.  I have listed the usual suspects.  I am talking first to offer lift served skiing, be it 20 feet or 2 miles.



For 20 feet, i'm going with mt snow to open launch pad in mid october, around the same time that SR will open t2


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2011)

It's gotta be SR this year.  And this year in particular, my guess is that we'll be hearing a statement from Killington about why they didn't open when SR did that sounds something like "Do to unforseen delays in the demolition and sub sequent construction of the peak lodge, we've been unable to get all the construction equipment down from the summit area yet, and as soon as that happens, we'll be able tos safely open up with the quality top to bottom product that we provide our guests....."


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Drjeff just wrote the late october Killington Insider Post!


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 2, 2011)

Who cares who opens first as long as we get the annual KILLINGTON = FAIL thread started by Highway Star by mid October.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 2, 2011)

Why is no one talking about Woodbury?  Don't they usually lay down a patch for the park rats in early to mid-October for a day to be the first to open?  Mount Snow did a similar this last season, no?

I'll go for Woodbury and/or Mount Snow for all those jibbers out there getting their itch scratched in mid-October.  SR will certainly be the first with some form of top-to mid or bottom skiing for sure.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 2, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Who cares who opens first as long as we get the annual KILLINGTON = FAIL thread started by Highway Star by mid October.



Personally, I'm not so concerned about when they open.   I'm much more concerned about when they will close.   I'll bet anybody $100.00 they don't make May 1 this season.   They tried to close April 24th this year until they remembered that they had sold all their season passes saying "early November to early May".   There was no such verbiage this year when they sold season passes.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Why is no one talking about Woodbury?  Don't they usually lay down a patch for the park rats in early to mid-October for a day to be the first to open?  Mount Snow did a similar this last season, no?
> 
> I'll go for Woodbury and/or Mount Snow for all those jibbers out there getting their itch scratched in mid-October.  SR will certainly be the first with some form of top-to mid or bottom skiing for sure.



I don't think Woodbury has made a good showing the last couple of years...  Mount Snow has been doing Launch Pad for the jibbers for 2 or 3 years, I think.  IIRC SR still beat them last year, due to less optimal snowmaking conditions further south.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Personally, I'm not so concerned about when they open.   I'm much more concerned about when they will close.   I'll bet anybody $100.00 they don't make May 1 this season.   They tried to close April 24th this year until they remembered that they had sold all their season passes saying "early November to early May".   There was no such verbiage this year when they sold season passes.



Don't forget the backside of my statement about why they'll be delayed in opening this year pertaining to Peak Lodge construction issues.  A statment like this in mid April ..."To ensure that the brand new, brilliant, amazing, most awesome building ever, the new peak lodge can open in time for the 2012-13 ski season,  we needed to close down just a bit earlier than usual, so that we can clear a workroad through the snow to get the construction equipment to the top of the highest lift served peak in New England....."


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Personally, I'm not so concerned about when they open.   I'm much more concerned about when they will close.   I'll bet anybody $100.00 they don't make May 1 this season.   They tried to close April 24th this year until they remembered that they had sold all their season passes saying "early November to early May".   There was no such verbiage this year when they sold season passes.



I'm more concerned for when they close as well.  K is an hour closer to me than Jay or Sugarloaf.  Superstar is also a more enjoyable run (to me) than the the Jet at Jay.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 2, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Don't forget the backside of my statement about why they'll be delayed in opening this year pertaining to Peak Lodge construction issues.  A statment like this in mid April ..."To ensure that the brand new, brilliant, amazing, most awesome building ever, the new peak lodge can open in time for the 2012-13 ski season,  we needed to close down just a bit earlier than usual, so that we can clear a workroad through the snow to get the construction equipment to the top of the highest lift served peak in New England....."



drjeff now has written the late april killington insider blog,


Are you on staff now???


----------



## Puck it (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't forget these guys.  They beat some of the NE resorts a couple of years ago.

http://www.cataloochee.com/cataloochee_info/webcam.php


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 2, 2011)

their base elevation is higher than the top of Killington


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 2, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> drjeff now has written the late april killington insider blog,
> 
> 
> Are you on staff now???




On staff or not, sounds about right, lol.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 2, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> their base elevation is higher than the top of Killington



Summit over a mile up too


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 2, 2011)

Launch Pad at Sneaux in October is Amazing even midweek there will be a line 100 yards long for the lift, they exit the lift and get in line for the first rail, elbow there way to the front 20 yards later get in line for the second rail 10 minutes of walking all over your buddies boards hit that one and are in another line for the third rail which in 20 yards puts you pack in the lift line.


----------



## soposkier (Aug 2, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Don't forget these guys.  They beat some of the NE resorts a couple of years ago.
> 
> http://www.cataloochee.com/cataloochee_info/webcam.php



Whats up with the right side of the trail map?  Did it use to be part of the ski area or is it just clear cut.  Looks like it could be interesting, but can't imagine they get enough snow there.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going with SR.

Until someone else wins, they're the king in my eyes.

Granted, I am a passholder... so I'm kind of biased... but this is one of the reasons WHY I'm a passholder.

-w


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Don't forget these guys.  They beat some of the NE resorts a couple of years ago.
> 
> http://www.cataloochee.com/cataloochee_info/webcam.php



North Carolina, skiing, huh? .... what's the southernmost lift-served ski resort east of the Mississippi?


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

Seems like it would be difficult to run a ski store in South Carolina

http://www.alpineskicenter.com/store/greenville.htm


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> North Carolina, skiing, huh? .... what's the southernmost lift-served ski resort east of the Mississippi?



Alabama: http://www.cloudmont.com/


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 2, 2011)

States without any
Hawaii
Florida
Mississippi
Louisiana
Texas
Oklahoma
Arkansas
Kansas
Nebraska


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like Sunday River has 3:1 odds.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 2, 2011)

Killington, and they wont be pussies about it and stay open midweek.


----------



## vcunning (Aug 2, 2011)

I pick Sundown


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 2, 2011)

Puck it said:


> States without any
> *Hawaii*
> Florida
> Mississippi
> ...



However, you can ski Mauna Kea: http://www.hawaiisnowskiclub.com/Mk/index.htm


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

Puck it said:


> States without any
> Hawaii
> Florida
> Mississippi
> ...



Aka states that suck to live in 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> Aka states that suck to live in
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



Except maybe Hawaii  

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 2, 2011)

You just insulted half the country.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats fine, lol.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> Except maybe Hawaii
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



I was going to say, because of the 365 days a year bikini viewing ability, Hawaii gets removed from the "States that suck because they don't have a ski area" list for sure!  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 3, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> You just insulted half the country.



the stupid half


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2011)

plus, if you are willing, you can earn some turns on the volcano some years.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2011)

FWIW according to our Poll, Sunday River has 4:1 odds over Killington.  Interesting.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 3, 2011)

are those odds skewed by the overwhelming amount of sunday river skiers on this board?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 3, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> are those odds skewed by the overwhelming amount of sunday river skiers on this board?



probably more so by the killington haters


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> are those odds skewed by the overwhelming amount of sunday river skiers on this board?


 
Well that and the fact that we have a hardcore skier base that is interested in this issue and knows of Sunday River's recent track record.  

This, and $1.50, may get you a cup of coffee!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> are those odds skewed by the overwhelming amount of sunday river skiers on this board?



A good number of those who voted for SR are not SR skiers, as a matter of fact I see some Killington regulars in there.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 3, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> are those odds skewed by the overwhelming amount of sunday river skiers on this board?



I am a Sunday River skier and it didn't affect my vote. It is skewed by the fact that Sunday River has been first the last 4 years running and have proven they will turn on the guns at the first possible opportunity. Their fire power helps too, as if I recall correctly, they opened after only 19 hours of snowmaking last year.


----------



## RENO (Aug 3, 2011)

First time I've ever seen a thread like this! :lol: :smash:


----------



## soposkier (Aug 3, 2011)

Puck it said:


> States without any
> Hawaii
> Florida
> Mississippi
> ...



Add Kentucky, Georgia and South Carolina to the list.

It appears that Georgia, Kentucky and Nebraska all have lost areas though:

http://www.slopequest.com/slopes/GA/Sky Valley Resort.html
http://www.skinorthcarolina.com/messageboard/showthread.php?p=226152
http://www.coloradoskihistory.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6021&sid=42e40320101b48cc21bf589e9e01d966

Any other lost areas in the Southern States?


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 3, 2011)

it'll probably be sunday river for the reason the all-seeing dr jeff mentions ... but i wouldn't rule k out. i ran into nyberg early season last year and he seemed very happy about the success of the heavenly stairway. 15 min lift lines on the glades chair had put a big smile on his face.

leaping to the closing, like geoff staying open later is more important to me and i don't think they've been sold on late season skiing at all. if they stay open until april 24, they'd consider that a bonus week.


----------



## jasoncapecod (Aug 3, 2011)

WROD skiing is awful , worst skiing around.. It's not worth skiing unless a area is at least half open.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 3, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> are those odds skewed by the overwhelming amount of sunday river skiers on this board?



I wouldn't say that there is an overwhelming number of SR skiers on the board. There used to be more. A lot more. But, when the SR Community board got going, a lot of them moved there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2011)

jasoncapecod said:


> WROD skiing is awful , worst skiing around.. It's not worth skiing unless a area is at least half open.


 
That's right.  Stay away!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2011)

My guess on where folks are from...CT Sundown guys, then k skiers,  then boyne group ,Mts snow,and Sugarbush guys are all about the same.  Cannon and Magic following them. Just a guess.

 Just K, Mt snow and Sunday River are the guys normally in the running here.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 3, 2011)

jasoncapecod said:


> WROD skiing is awful , worst skiing around.. It's not worth skiing unless a area is at least half open.





thetrailboss said:


> That's right.  Stay away!



Yeah, the line is long enough on opening weekend with K/Stowe/Jay/Bush/etc. regulars.  By the way, T2 was not a WROD on 10/23/2010. The snow was soft and it actually skied well.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Yeah, the line is long enough on opening weekend with K/Stowe/Jay/Bush/etc. regulars.  By the way, T2 was not a WROD on 10/23/2010. The snow was soft and it actually skied well.



We don't need to spread any facts.  Many pictures out there to prove this.  Don't post them.  :razz:


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 3, 2011)

skiadikt said:


> i wouldn't rule k out. i ran into nyberg early season last year and he seemed very happy about the success of the heavenly stairway. 15 min lift lines on the glades chair had put a big smile on his face.



This. The three days I rode at Killington when they opened up I saw Nyberg there on the walkway everytime I took it asking how everything was. He looked pretty stoked. Given how sucessful they were, and lets not forget they had a much better product than Someday Bigger, I can see him going for it this year. They got the walkway and saw how sucessful it was. If its not warm in October, I bet they make it.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think the walkway was done for that 14" dump or when Sunday River actually opened, correct?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> This. The three days I rode at Killington when they opened up I saw Nyberg there on the walkway everytime I took it asking how everything was. He looked pretty stoked. Given how sucessful they were, and lets not forget they had a much better product than Someday Bigger, I can see him going for it this year. They got the walkway and saw how sucessful it was. If its not warm in October, I bet they make it.



I did not ski K early season and can't  comment on what they had to offer.  The only ones I know who did both were BigBob and Geoff.  They may have had more terrain.  When Sunday River was the only one open they had the best terrain. 

I still see a difference Sunday River opens as soon as they can.  

I hope K opens early and loyal die hards get at it early.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> I wouldn't say that there is an overwhelming number of SR skiers on the board. There used to be more. A lot more. But, when the SR Community board got going, a lot of them moved there.



Sunday River has done a message board since Skip King kicked it off in colaboration with RSN back in 1997.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

Bob R said:


> I did not ski K early season and can't  comment on what they had to offer.  The only ones I know who did both were BigBob and Geoff.  They may have had more terrain.  When Sunday River was the only one open they had the best terrain.
> 
> I still see a difference Sunday River opens as soon as they can.
> 
> I hope K opens early and loyal die hards get at it early.



My opinion:

Upper T2 is more interesting than Rime.   The 2nd trail Sunday River adds off the high speed lift isn't as interesting as East Glade (or whatever Killington calls it this year).

Walking out the bottom half of lower T2 in the mud sucks but is better than downloading on Locke.  Kudos to Sunday River for trying.   Killington doesn't even attempt to get Lower Bunny Buster going until they know it won't melt out so you're stuck on Rime and East Glade (or whatever it's called this year).

As long as I can ski half of it below the midstation, I'd rather walk down lower T2 in the mud than up the Killington stairway.

I don't want to be at either place after 10:15 on a Saturday or 10:45 on a Sunday.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> This. The three days I rode at Killington when they opened up I saw Nyberg there on the walkway everytime I took it asking how everything was. He looked pretty stoked. Given how sucessful they were, and lets not forget they had a much better product than Someday Bigger, I can see him going for it this year. They got the walkway and saw how sucessful it was. If its not warm in October, I bet they make it.



I would hope that K gets back to it's "old" ways and gets at it early, it's good for the whole Eastern Ski Industry if this happens IMHO.  

As I said before, it's all about the Peak Lodge Construction this Fall.  Since I'd imagine that getting that BIG project done on time is of BIG importance to K,  since once done,  I'm guessing that they'll be booking, probably year round, a bunch of big $$ events up there


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I would hope that K gets back to it's "old" ways and gets at it early, it's good for the whole Eastern Ski Industry if this happens IMHO.
> 
> As I said before, it's all about the Peak Lodge Construction this Fall. Since I'd imagine that getting that BIG project done on time is of BIG importance to K, since once done, I'm guessing that they'll be booking, probably year round, a bunch of big $$ events up there


 
From what I can see from K-1, most of the building is down and gone.  Only one wall and some framing remain.  They are also doing work on Cascade (snowmaking? water lines?)  And mind you that this is going on while they are doing summer operations (gondola, biking, etc.)


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> From what I can see from K-1, most of the building is down and gone.  Only one wall and some framing remain.  They are also doing work on Cascade (snowmaking? water lines?)  And mind you that this is going on while they are doing summer operations (gondola, biking, etc.)



The Act 250 permit says Killington is installing a sewer line.   They're doing that this summer.   Under the new owners, they also have been doing significant snowmaking pipe replacement every summer but I don't know where they're working this year.

It will be strange to have no Peak Lodge at all this winter.   That will cause a lot of weekend/holiday congestion issues in the KBL.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2011)

jasoncapecod said:


> WROD skiing is awful , worst skiing around.. It's not worth skiing unless a area is at least half open.



I for one am glad most folks share this opinion with you.

less people on the lifts/trails for me.  

I've had great WROD days in my life where nice soft bumps show up in the afternoon.  that's all I need to have fun


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 3, 2011)

Arent they just demoing the lodge and running infastructure up there this year, then building the actual new lodge next summer? I dont see that many issues from the Peak Lodge this fall if this is the case.


----------



## mister moose (Aug 3, 2011)

Given the short construction season at the peak, I would try to get as much as possible on the new peak lodge accomplished this year.  Finish all the site work.  Pour concrete and hay it in.  If time allows get some steel up.  There's always unexpected delays, and to be finished by the end of next summer everything they can get done this year is money in the bank for next year.

This assumes the building is fully designed and permitted.

Given that, I see no likelyhood of opening earlier than Nov12, with one asterisk:

*If they really really want to open earlier, they could open the Glades with a walk down the steps to ski and a walk back up to download.  That would keep the work road to the peak open.  Close passing traffic on the walkway if they do it.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 3, 2011)

Considering that they have pretty much all of the building down minus a wall and a couple sticks, I really just dont see them reaching that much of a roadblock between now and the end of October (3 months from now). This isnt government work, this is private enterprise. 

Also, the building really only needs to be dried in and they can continue to work no problem next fall. Thats how JHole built their summit lodge. If anything, running the gondi is going to make things easier as they can shuttle up materials that way.


----------



## Magog Fishy (Aug 3, 2011)

I went with some dark horse, although do NOT have a clue as to who! Do NOT think it will be Saddle – do not really have the lift set-up, plus IMO too far from a major metro area. Who knows maybe some real dark horse like a Waterville. They have the lift set-up, elevation, and I think there is snowmaking on the trails off of High Country Double although IIRC that area can get windblown. Close to Boston market plus a way for the Sununu’s to make a statement that WV is on the way back. Not challenging terrain but they could build in some park features.

I do NOT think it will be Jay – even if they get walloped with a storm – but who knows maybe opening early will be a part of a blitzkrieg advertising campaign for the New Hotel Jay/waterpark. Would be too boring if everyone voted for SR or Killington!


----------



## mister moose (Aug 3, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Considering that they have pretty much all of the building down minus a wall and a couple sticks, I really just dont see them reaching that much of a roadblock between now and the end of October (3 months from now). This isnt government work, this is private enterprise.
> 
> Also, the building really only needs to be dried in and they can continue to work no problem next fall. Thats how JHole built their summit lodge. If anything, running the gondi is going to make things easier as they can shuttle up materials that way.



It nearly is government work what with the mountain of permit requirements they likely have to deal with.   It's just being done by private enterprise.  If they run into a field change and some CYA type kicks it up the ladder because he doesn't want to make a decision, everything comes to a halt.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

mister moose said:


> Given the short construction season at the peak, I would try to get as much as possible on the new peak lodge accomplished this year.  Finish all the site work.  Pour concrete and hay it in.  If time allows get some steel up.  There's always unexpected delays, and to be finished by the end of next summer everything they can get done this year is money in the bank for next year.
> 
> This assumes the building is fully designed and permitted.
> 
> ...



Read the Act 250 permit.   It has a schedule.   The schedule says they remove the old lodge this summer and put in a sewer line to the bottom.   The schedule says the new lodge construction is next summer.

1 bottle of Wild Turkey 101 (in glass bottle) says Killington will be open before November 12, 2011


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 3, 2011)

mister moose said:


> *If they really really want to open earlier, they could open the Glades with a walk down the steps to ski and a walk back up to download. That would keep the work road to the peak open. Close passing traffic on the walkway if they do it.


 
Nobody is going to be walking down the peak stairway in skiboots anytime soon. Lol.


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 3, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> Nobody is going to be walking down the peak stairway in skiboots anytime soon. Lol.



i agree.


----------



## mister moose (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Read the Act 250 permit.   It has a schedule.   The schedule says they remove the old lodge this summer and put in a sewer line to the bottom.   The schedule says the new lodge construction is next summer.
> 
> 1 bottle of Wild Turkey 101 (in glass bottle) says Killington will be open before November 12, 2011



On your advice, I found and read portions of the permit.   However, permits can be resubmitted or modified.  It is barely August.  So while I agree with your assessment of the permit, I don't agree with that it is ironclad.  In the grand spirit of Wild Turkey Sportsmanship we have come to know, I will take that bet, but back it off a week if I have to put money on the table.  One bottle of Wild Turkey, 101, in a glass bottle (They only sell plastic in your neighborhood) in your hands if Killington opens before November 5th.  This still leaves plenty of time for them to do an early walkway opening, if that is indeed their preferred plan over work progressing on the new lodge.

In other news, the permit fee for the lodge was $54,942.   Holy Crap.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

mister moose said:


> On your advice, I found and read portions of the permit.   However, permits can be resubmitted or modified.  It is barely August.  So while I agree with your assessment of the permit, I don't agree with that it is ironclad.  In the grand spirit of Wild Turkey Sportsmanship we have come to know, I will take that bet, but back it off a week if I have to put money on the table.  One bottle of Wild Turkey, 101, in a glass bottle (They only sell plastic in your neighborhood) in your hands if Killington opens before November 5th.  This still leaves plenty of time for them to do an early walkway opening, if that is indeed their preferred plan over work progressing on the new lodge.
> 
> In other news, the permit fee for the lodge was $54,942.   Holy Crap.



Backing out of November 12th to the 5th?   Why don't you just tell me you want me to buy you another bottle of Wild Turkey?  

OK.   I accept the bet but with slightly modified terms since you totally changed the odds.    If I win, I want it delivered 2 oz at a time on the mountain.   I also accept American Honey as a substitute.


----------



## bigbob (Aug 3, 2011)

Killington stated that they would be installing the foundation this construction season along with fiber optic line and sewer to the base.

Back in the day when the Killington double was still there with the midstation, Killington would open for a day or two in October or even September just for bragging rights similar to what Sunday River now does. Some of you may of been your fathers wet dream then, thus explaining why this is often not mentioned.


----------



## bigbob (Aug 3, 2011)

soposkier said:


> Whats up with the right side of the trail map?  Did it use to be part of the ski area or is it just clear cut.  Looks like it could be interesting, but can't imagine they get enough snow there.



Yellow dotted line says ski area boundry, field lookd to be out of bounds.


----------



## mister moose (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Backing out of November 12th to the 5th?   Why don't you just tell me you want me to buy you another bottle of Wild Turkey?
> 
> OK.   I accept the bet but with slightly modified terms since you totally changed the odds.    If I win, I want it delivered 2 oz at a time on the mountain.   I also accept American Honey as a substitute.



You mean I can tell you I want a bottle of Wild Turkey any old time and I'll get one?  And to think I had those ruby slippers on all the time....

Look, there is no such thing as backing out of a deal that hasn't been consumated.  And your terms mean I'd be delivering 12.8 times at the time and place of your choosing?  I don't think so.  Those logisitics would never work.   I will however deliver the entire bottle on the mountain if you like.  And you've had the benefit of American Honey on tap for some time now.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 4, 2011)

mister moose said:


> You mean I can tell you I want a bottle of Wild Turkey any old time and I'll get one?  And to think I had those ruby slippers on all the time....
> 
> Look, there is no such thing as backing out of a deal that hasn't been consumated.  And your terms mean I'd be delivering 12.8 times at the time and place of your choosing?  I don't think so.  Those logisitics would never work.   I will however deliver the entire bottle on the mountain if you like.  And you've had the benefit of American Honey on tap for some time now.



Right.   So if I win, the Wild Turkey goes in my liquor cabinet for you to drink.   If you win, the Wild Turkey goes in your liquor cabinet for you to drink.

I'll just buy another bottle of Wild Turkey the next time I'm at a New Hampshire State Liquor Store and write Mister Moose on it with a sharpie.   No ruby slippers necessary.


----------



## mister moose (Aug 4, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Right.   So if I win, the Wild Turkey goes in my liquor cabinet for you to drink.   If you win, the Wild Turkey goes in your liquor cabinet for you to drink.
> 
> I'll just buy another bottle of Wild Turkey the next time I'm at a New Hampshire State Liquor Store and write Mister Moose on it with a sharpie.   No ruby slippers necessary.



So just name another bottle if WT doesn't warrant your interest.  American Honey?  Grand Marnier?  I could stand a bottle of that in your liquor cabinet with my name on it.

*Edit
Last year's opening day was Tuesday, November 2, and they were unable to open much earlier as they were still building the stairway.  Now that the stairway is complete, you're saying that 2 days later is a gimmie?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2011)

In light of the damage from Irene and what they've been through (and will be recovering for a while now), I want to make a sentimental change to my original choice of SR to K.  While K has gotten some serious national media attention these last few days, i'm hoping that they get some more in less than 2 months for being the 1st ski resort in the US to open for the '11-'12 season!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2011)

drjeff said:


> In light of the damage from Irene and what they've been through (and will be recovering for a while now), I want to make a sentimental change to my original choice of SR to K.  While K has gotten some serious national media attention these last few days, i'm hoping that they get some more in less than 2 months for being the 1st ski resort in the US to open for the '11-'12 season!



sign'd

would love to see the Beast come roaring back in October


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 1, 2011)

That would be a great gesture on a number of levels.  I know the local toursit based businesses would appreciate it.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 1, 2011)

drjeff said:


> In light of the damage from Irene and what they've been through (and will be recovering for a while now), I want to make a sentimental change to my original choice of SR to K.  While K has gotten some serious national media attention these last few days, i'm hoping that they get some more in less than 2 months for being the 1st ski resort in the US to open for the '11-'12 season!



Right on. I hope they are able to come out swinging after this. A spinning back kick would be nice as well.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

drjeff said:


> In light of the damage from Irene and what they've been through (and will be recovering for a while now), I want to make a sentimental change to my original choice of SR to K.  While K has gotten some serious national media attention these last few days, i'm hoping that they get some more in less than 2 months for being the 1st ski resort in the US to open for the '11-'12 season!



That would be an awesome way to come back after suffering the affects of Irene!


----------



## mister moose (Jan 2, 2012)

Delivered this weekend:


----------

